# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Đến De Flore một không gian ngọt ngào, lãng mạn - De Flore coffee

## thietht

Mặt tiền đơn giản, không mấy bắt mắt, phải vòng lại con phố Lý Nam Đế đến lần thứ hai chúng tôi mới nhìn ra tấm biển quán, nhưng khi bước qua khung cổng ấy, quán khiến tôi thực sự ấn tượng.

Dù trời lất phất mưa song tôi đã không thể chạy vội vã mà bước chân cứ như bị níu lại, nhẩn nha chậm rãi hơn, để ngắm nhìn cái khuôn viên ngoài trời cũng là lối dẫn vào khá thú vị của quán. Ở đó, có chiếc xích đu trắng bên gốc phong vàng lãng mạn mang hơi thở mùa thu, những bộ bàn ghế gỗ giản đơn ẩn mình dưới tấm dù trắng xòe rộng, hay vài chậu hoa nhỏ cũng đủ tạo nên một khu vườn treo xinh xắn... tất cả tuy không cầu kỳ song vẫn thật tinh tế, mang đậm phong cách Châu Âu cổ điển. Tôi tự nhủ, nếu không phải vì trời đang mưa, có lẽ tôi sẽ chọn ngồi nơi đây để nhâm nhi ly cà phê và tận hưởng tiết mùa thu mát lành trong cảnh sắc rất "Tây" này.






Nhưng cảm giác tiếc nuối ấy cũng không kéo dài khi tôi khám phá bên trong De Flore. Chỉ cần khẽ đẩy cánh cửa gỗ bước vào, tôi đã bắt gặp ngay một không gian ngọt ngào, lãng mạn. Cảm nhận đầu tiên đến với tôi là sự ấm áp của tông màu đỏ chủ đạo kết hợp với ánh đèn hắt xuống như ánh nắng vàng. Còn thứ đầu tiên khiến tôi thích thú chính là cây mai trắng tinh khôi rủ bóng ngay sát lối ra vào. Dưới đó, một đôi bạn trẻ đang nhỏ to tâm sự, thi thoảng chàng trai lại bỏ máy ảnh ra, say sưa tạo cho người yêu những khuôn hình ưng ý. Dù rất muốn được thả mình ở cái góc xinh xắn, đáng yêu ấy nhưng lại e ngại phá vỡ đi sự riêng tư của họ nên tôi đã tế nhị, chọn một chỗ ngồi bệt rộng rãi, thoải mái hơn, nơi để đôi bạn gái chúng tôi mặc sức co duỗi, ngả ngốn, tám chuyện hàng giờ.




Khi đã yên vị và gọi đồ uống xong, tôi bắt đầu có thời gian ngắm nhìn kỹ hơn toàn bộ không gian của De Flore. Tôi phát hiện ra nơi này không quá rộng lớn, chỉ có 1 tầng song vẫn thật khéo léo bài trí được nhiều góc ngồi thú vị khác nhau mà chẳng hề tạo cảm giác đối nghịch hay mâu thuẫn.

Xung quanh phòng chủ yếu thiết kế cho phong cách ngồi bệt rất "xì tin", với bàn nhỏ vuông vắn, những chiếc gối xinh, bức tường trắng tinh vẽ hoa rực rỡ, nổi bật. Ở giữa lại là nơi đậm chất văn phòng, công sở với ghế nệm bọc nỉ quây quanh bàn tròn. Xa xa, một góc cuối phòng thì hoàn toàn khác biệt, có vẻ trịnh trọng, lịch sự hơn khi được đặt một bộ sofa hoành tráng, trang trí thêm hoa tươi, gấu bông trắng muốt, ngộ nghĩnh, tất cả lấp ló sau tấm rèm hạt thưa buông thõng.














Phong phú về không gian, sinh động về thiết kế, chắc vì thế mà De Flore đã tạo cảm hứng cho những tay "photographer". Nên không chỉ cặp uyên ương nọ, tôi nom khá nhiều bạn trẻ đến đây có thú vui lôi máy ảnh hay điện thoại ra, rồi vui vẻ cùng nhau tạo dáng, chụp hình.

Còn một điểm làm tôi chú ý, ngay sát quầy bar là vài loại nhạc cụ, thi thoảng vị khách nào đó lại đến cầm đàn guitar, nghêu ngao trổ tài nghệ sĩ. Hỏi ra thì được biết, nơi này cứ chủ nhật hàng tuần là tổ chức chương trình nhạc sống, ngoài ra, những ai muốn chia sẻ tài năng đàn hát cũng có thể lên sân khấu của De Flore để biểu diễn. Có lẽ đó cũng là một điểm nhấn nho nhỏ cuối cùng, tạo nên phong cách riêng, khiến không chỉ tôi mà nhiều người sẽ nhớ đến quán cà phê xinh xắn này.


*Địa chỉ: De Flore Coffee Bar, 32F Lý Nam Đế, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.*

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán De Flore Coffee*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Mình chưa biết chỗ này nhỉ? Nghe lạ mà quen, nghe quen mà lạ.

----------


## lovetravel

không gian rất lãng mạn

----------


## aquaria

Mình đến chỗ này rồi, 
Không gian đẹp và giá cũng không mức lắm

----------


## macallan14798

sang nay minh lang thang qua quan nay, ngoi den 10h moi ve nhung no cung binh thuong thoi. ko biet tren tang 2 co gi dac biet ko. nhung cafe o day cung ngon day.

----------


## thientai206

like like like, nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## littlelove

lung linh
đẹp wa' đi

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn sang trọng quá, lung linh huyền ảo nữa chứ.

----------


## travel

Nghe cái tên làm mình rất thích nhưng nhìn hình thì ko gian khác tưởng tượng của mình  :Smile: . Anw, quán đẹp lắm bạn.

----------


## wildrose

đẹp thật đó phải ghé thôi

----------

